# Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco Bellini



## Aramis

How many times did I start my threads with question "why there is no such thread already"?

I have no idea but it was many times and this is another time when I have to ask this question because lack of Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco Bellini thread is such a scandal that it seems unbeliveable and I wouldn't belive it if I would learn already that there are many scandalous neglects on TC.

It would hurt me even more if someone would claim that he doesn't know full name of Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco Bellini and awaken in middle of the night and asked about it couldn't give correct answer. 

I just want to say that Bellini > Verdi and if you want to make some really wild party then you should prepare Il Pirata and turn on something like last 20-30 seconds of last act when eveybody will feel like going mad on the dance floor, it could never fail.

Also, Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco Bellini is interesting case of "WTF DID HE LOOK LIKE ANAWAY" since almost every single portrait makes him look diffrent, it's phenomenon and no other composer of pre-photographic era has so many diffrent faces, but he surely was handsome dude.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis said:


> How many times did I start my threads with question "why there is no such thread already"?


Good thread. As to your question, that's because this whole TC board tends to be non-opera lovers in the majority. But not so in the opera forum.

Bellini was right up there.


----------



## Morgante

Thank you Vincenzo.


----------



## deggial

Aramis said:


> I just want to say that Bellini > Verdi


:cheers: so much more fun to listen to than anything by Verdi (and plenty others).


----------



## Novelette

I'm fully on the side of Bellini over Verdi!

I also love both Liszt's and Thalberg's fantasies on Norma, although there's so much more than simply Norma in Bellini's fine oeuvre. Zaira is also a wonderful opera.


----------



## Dustin

I'm listening to Norma now for my 4th or 5th time and it is beginning to click in all its glory. What a fantastic opera and I look forward to becoming more familiar with this work and his other operas as well.

Better composer than Verdi though? I'll have to stay quiet on that debate for now because I only know about 3 Verdi operas and then Norma. I would hate to be without either one and can't choose which one's operas I like better at this point.


----------



## TxllxT

*Casta Diva & Oblomov*

Casta Diva (Maria Callas)















Renée Fleming: Casta Diva (Bellini)















Interesting how "Casta Diva" functions as the περιπέτεια, the dramatic turn of events in Oblomov's life. He and Stolz are involved in a poetic musing about 'how it is to be married' and all of a sudden Stolz remembers Olga Sergeevna Ilinskaya, who is able to sing "Casta Diva". This is how she is introduced into the story plot by Goncharov.

Oblomov (1979) - Olga singing "Casta Diva"















Several Days in the Life of Oblomov 1979 Directed by Nikita Mikhalkov 
Actors: Oleg Tabakov, Yuri Bogatirev, Andrei Popov, Elena Solovey, Vanguard Leontiev, Andrew Razumovskiy mL, Oleg Kozlov, Elena Klischevskaya, Galina Shostka Gleb Strizhenov.















With 'settings' one can add instant translation in any language


----------



## JosefinaHW

Only seven posts in the Vincenzo Bellini Thread!?! Someone please explain why there are so few recordings of Bellini's Masses: Only three recordings available on Presto or AmazonUSA. I've listened to three different masses and I think they are all beautiful. I'll post the best performance of any that I have found on YouTube. I think the music is gorgeous, _Mass in A Minor_:






Margherita Rinaldi, soprano
Dora Carral, mezzosoprano
Ernesto Palacio, tenor
Agostino Ferrin, bass

Orchestra Sinfonica e Coro di Roma della RAIGianni Lazzari, choirmaster Fernando Previtali, conductor(PAL 4:3 | 
live, Chiesa di S.Ignazio, Roma | 26 September 1975)audio remaster: Emilio Pessina, 2015


----------



## Pugg

IL PIRATA - Mirto Picchi 1958 (Complete Opera Bellini)

I am so glad I found this, love Picci's voice .


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

JosefinaHW said:


> Only seven posts in the Vincenzo Bellini Thread!?! Someone please explain why there are so few recordings of Bellini's Masses: Only three recordings available on Presto or AmazonUSA. I've listened to three different masses and I think they are all beautiful. I'll post the best performance of any that I have found on YouTube. I think the music is gorgeous, _Mass in A Minor_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margherita Rinaldi, soprano
> Dora Carral, mezzosoprano
> Ernesto Palacio, tenor
> Agostino Ferrin, bass
> 
> Orchestra Sinfonica e Coro di Roma della RAIGianni Lazzari, choirmaster Fernando Previtali, conductor(PAL 4:3 |
> live, Chiesa di S.Ignazio, Roma | 26 September 1975)audio remaster: Emilio Pessina, 2015


Because more people are interested in his operas, and while you may like his masses, there just isn't enough interest in them for someone to deem it financially worth it to commit to a recording and distribution of them.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Because more people are interested in his operas, and while you may like his masses, there just isn't enough interest in them for someone to deem it financially worth it to commit to a recording and distribution of them.


Are you in fact familiar with his masses? I can find very little information about them. A wikipedia article mentions that he composed approx. 30 masses. The Petrucci score library entry for Bellini lists no masses; it does mention that a piece of sacred music by Bellini is included in another collection of music, but that work is not large enough to hold several masses.

I no longer have access to the Grove Encyclopedia online, so I have no idea what it has to say about Bellini's sacred works. When there is only one biography about a composer and it is out-of-print it also makes me suspect that good (or any) information is not yet available. I did read that a friend (and possible lover) destroyed some of Vincenzo's letters and then fabricated or edited others, so maybe this has hindered research into Bellini's works.....


----------



## Eramire156

I remember the sacred pieces were issued on CD on the *Bongiovanni* label, I had a catalog at one point, but I can't find at the moment. *Bongiovannt* recordings are usually live and the performers are of provincial quality.

This also of some may be of some help
https://www.allmusic.com/composition/mass-for-soloists-chorus-orchestra-in-g-minor-mc0002520433

Just found this a review from the American Record Guide Jan/Feb 2002

BELLINI: Masses; Salve Regina
Lucca Opera/ Gianfranco Cosmi Bongiovanni 2295-74 minutes

The three works-two Masses and a Salve Regina-offered here were student efforts, written before Bellini went to the conservatory in Naples, or possibly as compositions submitted to that institution as part of the admission requirements. While all three have pleasant moments and show promise for the future, they scale no heights and plumb no depths. Only in the 'Qui tollis' of the Masses do we hear the composer of Norma and Puritani (the somewhat unusual combination of baritone soloist and orchestra in the Salve Regina also resembles a scene from an early opera). ...The Lucca forces perform with a sure sense of style ...and the sound from the Basilica di San Frediano is excellent.

Cheers


----------



## JosefinaHW

Eramire156 said:


> I remember the sacred pieces were issued on CD on the *Bongiovanni* label, I had a catalog at one point, but I can't find at the moment. *Bongiovannt* recordings are usually live and the performers are of provincial quality.
> 
> This also of some may be of some help
> https://www.allmusic.com/composition/mass-for-soloists-chorus-orchestra-in-g-minor-mc0002520433
> 
> Just found this a review from the American Record Guide Jan/Feb 2002
> 
> BELLINI: Masses; Salve Regina
> Lucca Opera/ Gianfranco Cosmi Bongiovanni 2295-74 minutes
> 
> The three works-two Masses and a Salve Regina-offered here were student efforts, written before Bellini went to the conservatory in Naples, or possibly as compositions submitted to that institution as part of the admission requirements. While all three have pleasant moments and show promise for the future, they scale no heights and plumb no depths. Only in the 'Qui tollis' of the Masses do we hear the composer of Norma and Puritani (the somewhat unusual combination of baritone soloist and orchestra in the Salve Regina also resembles a scene from an early opera). ...The Lucca forces perform with a sure sense of style ...and the sound from the Basilica di San Frediano is excellent.
> 
> Cheers


I don't have anything to add right now, but I didn't want too much time to elapse before I thanked you for taking the time to post all this information. Eramire. Many thanks and I will find and explore the Bongiovanni catalog.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 3th*



Vincenzo Bellini !!! * 1801


----------



## BBSVK

Checking in !


----------

